# Diet and training while pregnant?



## Millie (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just found out im pregnant, this will be my first baby and I have lots of questions. To start with I do not want to balloon but also dont want to risk the health of my baby by dieting too strict, any advice?

Also on the not wanting to balloon front, i also dont want to lose muscle and if possible add some, any tips or advice for training while pregnant?

Love to all Millie xXx


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

1st of all congratulation. Not had a baby myself but a few of my mates have. all i can say is eat more good stuff then usual like veggies as wot u eat the baby will take 1st so if u dont eat enough ur body wont get it.


----------

